Ask HN: Do you like HN's new button style? - behnamoh
======
LandR
What new button style?

What has changed?

The only button I ever see is the add comment button. Did that change?

~~~
behnamoh
the add comment button style has changed. At least on Chrome.

~~~
doersino
You're observing the effects of this:
[https://blog.chromium.org/2020/03/updates-to-form-
controls-a...](https://blog.chromium.org/2020/03/updates-to-form-controls-and-
focus.html)

------
notadog
Which button has changed?

------
LargoLasskhyfv
Huh? Waddya talkin' about?

